

LinkedIn EgoBait: Don’t be Fooled - shebang
http://geekgirl.com.au/blog/2013/02/13/linkedin-egobait-fooled-geekgirl/

======
orionblastar
Agreed I get all sorts of linkbait scam for:

LinkedIn Facebook Google+ etc

usually tech support wants to talk to me or I won an award or have a friend
request all fake phishing attempts that go to a different web site when
clicked on than the one it pretends to be from.

